# Tay Zonday ...



## Mari' (9 Agosto 2007)

... e' un giovane uomo di 25anni che sta realizzando un certo successo in YouTube, bisogna tenere presente che Tay non ha mai studiato canto o piano fondamentalmente ... 

Il suo video (quello iniziale) e' stato visto 4.316.712 volte, sono tante ... mentre questo che che vi propongo soltanto 84.142 volte ... il brano musicalmente e' lo stesso sono le foto che danno piu senso al testo del pezzo stesso

Chocolate Rain ​ by Tay Zonday​ 
 Chocolate Rain
Some stay dry and  others feel the pain
Chocolate Rain
A baby born will die before the  sin​ Chocolate Rain
The school books say  it can't be here again
Chocolate Rain
The prisons make you wonder where it  went​ Chocolate Rain
Build a tent and say  the world is dry
Chocolate Rain
Zoom the camera out and see the lie  ​ Chocolate Rain
Forecast to be  falling yesterday
Chocolate Rain
Only in the past is what they  say​ Chocolate Rain
Raised your  neighborhood insurance rates
Chocolate Rain
Makes us happy 'livin in a  gate​ Chocolate Rain
Made me cross the  street the other day
Chocolate Rain
Made you turn your head the other  way​ (Chorus)
Chocolate Rain
quickly  crashing through your veinshistory
Chocolate Rain
Using you to fall back  down again
[Repeat]​ Chocolate Rain
Seldom mentioned on  the radio
Chocolate Rain
Its the fear your leaders call  control​ Chocolate Rain
Worse than swearing  worse than calling names
Chocolate Rain
Say it publicly and you're  insane​ Chocolate Rain
No one wants to hear  about it now
Chocolate Rain
Wish real hard it goes away  somehow​ Chocolate Rain
Makes the best of  friends begin to fight
Chocolate Rain
But did they know each other in the  light? ​ Chocolate Rain
Every February  washed away
Chocolate Rain
Stays behind as colors celebrate​ Chocolate Rain
The same crime has a  higher price to pay
chocolate Rain
The judge and jury swear it's not the  face​ (Chorus)​ Chocolate Rain
Dirty secrets of  economy
Chocolate Rain
Turns that body into GDP ​ Chocolate Rain
The bell curve  blames the baby's DNA
Chocolate Rain
But test scores are how much the  parents make​ Chocolate Rain
'Flippin cars in  France the other night
Chocolate Rain
Cleans the sewers out beneath  Mumbai​ Chocolate Rain
'Cross the world and  back its all the same
Chocolate Rain
Angels cry and shake their heads in  shame​ Chocolate Rain
Lifts the ark of  paradise in sin
Chocolate Rain
Which part do you think you're 'livin  in?​ Chocolate Rain
More than 'marchin  more than passing law
Chocolate Rain
Remake how we got to where we are.  ​


e questo e' il video in questione

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PxJ1iX7LIJo&mode=related&search=



Che ne pensate?


----------



## non mastico l'inglese (9 Agosto 2007)

*non mastico l'inglese*

non mastico l'inglese


----------



## Mari' (9 Agosto 2007)

non mastico l'inglese ha detto:


> non mastico l'inglese


http://babelfish.altavista.com/translate.dyn

http://www.freetranslation.com/

... poi ascolti e guardi il video, e' semplice


----------



## non mastico l'inglese (9 Agosto 2007)

*non mastico l'inglese*



Mari' ha detto:


> http://babelfish.altavista.com/translate.dyn
> 
> http://www.freetranslation.com/
> 
> ... poi ascolti e guardi il video, e' semplice


si, grazie, ma l'inglese non solo non lo so leggere (tradurre) ma neanche scrivere.......perciò, nel traduttore che mi consigli, cosa cacchio scrivo???????????


----------



## Mari' (9 Agosto 2007)

non mastico l'inglese ha detto:


> si, grazie, ma l'inglese non solo non lo so leggere (tradurre) ma neanche scrivere.......perciò, nel traduttore che mi consigli, cosa cacchio scrivo???????????


... stai scherzando eh  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  come cosa traduci ... il testo dalla canzone in grassetto


----------



## non mastico l'inglese (9 Agosto 2007)

*non mastico l'inglese*



Mari' ha detto:


> ... stai scherzando eh
> 
> 
> 
> ...


si, scusa, hai ragione, ho fatto confusione. Non consideravo che avevi inserito il testo e mi chiedevo come faccio ad ascoltarla e inserire nel traduttore le parole. ancora scuse


----------



## cat (9 Agosto 2007)

non mastico l'inglese ha detto:


> si, scusa, hai ragione, ho fatto confusione. Non consideravo che avevi inserito il testo e mi chiedevo come faccio ad ascoltarla e inserire nel traduttore le parole. ancora scuse


----------



## Mari' (9 Agosto 2007)

non mastico l'inglese ha detto:


> si, scusa, hai ragione, ho fatto confusione. Non consideravo che avevi inserito il testo e mi chiedevo come faccio ad ascoltarla e inserire nel traduttore le parole. ancora scuse


... comunque, guardando il video e' chiaro e abbastanza chiaro tutto.


----------

